

Keurig's attempt to 'DRM' its coffee cups totally backfired - frogpelt
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/5/7986327/keurigs-attempt-to-drm-its-coffee-cups-totally-backfired

======
chris_wot
I think this is quite amazing - what they have done is essentially educated
the masses why DRM is bad for them. I won't ever buy a coffee machine with
DRM!

